# Built a double barrel smoker



## martin dings (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi everyone

I started this build about a year ago and finally got it built and ready for a test, here are a few pictures













IMG_0356



__ martin dings
__ Oct 11, 2017


















IMG_0412



__ martin dings
__ Oct 11, 2017


















IMG_0411



__ martin dings
__ Oct 11, 2017


















IMG_0426



__ martin dings
__ Oct 11, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

That is really nice.  I like that design.
How big is that pipe that connects the 2 ? that  pipe has a damper on it also?
The racks look nicely made.


----------



## martin dings (Oct 11, 2017)

rings r us said:


> That is really nice.  I like that design.
> How big is that pipe that connects the 2 ? that  pipe has a damper on it also?
> The racks look nicely made.


the center pipe is about 7" and yes it has a damper as well


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

Sweet! you could even make that a reverse  flow with deflector plates to send heat and smoke over to the one side and blocking off that sides chimney stack.  That  would be fun to tinker with. Also you can cold smoke with your set up. Use a pellet maze or sawdust tube for smoke underneath.


----------



## martin dings (Oct 12, 2017)

Made some new vents and had a pork tenderloin to test


----------



## martin dings (Oct 12, 2017)

Vents and money shot


----------

